# How much resaw capacity do I really need?



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

Got a bunch of overtime at work so going to buy a bandsaw from grizzly. Was thinking the 0555 but resaw is 6". Yes I know you can get a riser kit but after factoring that cost in maybe the 17" is a better option. So the question is how high of resaw do I need. When people are resawing to 12" capacity are sawing to dimensional lumber or what? I plan on using it for cutting bowl blanks, maybe resawing 1×6's to 1/2 material and general cutting curves and cabriole legs. So what saw capacity do I really need? Thanks

Pat


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you realy want resawing capacity , as big as you can affort
nomatter what you do you will always come short once in a while

a little dirty trick thow , but not recomented, is to take of the
sliding that holes the centerblock , that way you can winn a cupple of inches 
and if the upperwheel has its own attachment you can remove the frontgate
and the back and whin a cupple more inches of resawing capacity
but then you have no safty back at all, but it´s possiple to do it


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the 0555 with riser. I often resaw boards that are in the 6-9" range. It's sort of like the 6" vs. 8" jointer issue…a lot of nice boards are just an inch or two over 6".

Make sure to look at Grizzly's new Polar Bear Series. Prices are currently discounted simply because the machines are all white in color. G0555P is $400 and G0513P is $700. That 17" is a heck of a steal at that price. If I were buying now, I'd jump all over that, but be prepared to wait a few months…I'm sure they are backordered.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

When resawing, in addition to the question of 6" clearance versus 12" clearance you also have the question of power and the ability to handle a wider blade.

I think you would be disappointed with only 6" of clearance and I have always felt that a bandsaw that is built to handle 12" without a riser is more rigid than a bandsaw built for 6" and modified with a riser.

I have an 18" bandsaw with 12" of clearance. It has a 2 hp motor and I use a 3/4" wide blade. That's a pretty good set up for resawing. I find that I resaw quite a bit of stock that is 6-9" wide. When resawing a typical hardwood like oak, I find that if the board is 9" wide I'm pushing the stock through the saw at less than 6" per minute. That's over 5 minutes for a board that is 30 inches long. I may be able to push it a little harder but I don't want to over strain the saw.

I tell you this to point out that with less power you will be going just that much slower.

I also feel that a 3/4" blade tightened properly is much less likely to drift.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It really depends on what you make or plan to make.


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

Rich your right about the power. I guess I should have worded the thread as "do I need resawing capability more then 6"'. I don't see myself doing any real amount of resawing. Like I said maybe 1×6's to 1/2 stock but I don't have access to rough wood that needs resizing. So I am still thinking that the 6" will be enough but not real sure. Might not matter if grizz doesn't have any in stock.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to agree with Rich. I had to put off getting my 17" Grizzly for a couple of months. The money that my wife was going to get was alot smaller than she expected. Thats of I have about 1/2 of it saved up anyway, and it will still be onsale then. I am going to get the G0513X2.


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

If you can get an opportunity, go to a Woodcraft, or other ww store and look at a 17 and a 14 in person, you will see that not only do you get more resaw capacity, you usually get a bigger machine overall, bigger table, and you will definitely get more rip capacity - get as big as you can afford - don't forget to include the price of the blades - the stock blades are usually pretty poor


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

How much jointing capacity do you have? To resaw flat consistent stock you have to start with a flat true face. A planer will smooth but not true. In a pinch or on a occasion there a number of work arounds, I mean you can get out a hand plane if you have to or make a jig for you planer, but if your planning on really knocking out a lot of wide resawn boards or veneers you might think about a 12" jointer as welll.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

live4ever has failed to read the fine print - the Grizzly Polar Bear machines have differences that explain price difference other than machine color. For instance, their 17" bandsaw has aluminum wheels vs. the G0513X2 has cast iron wheels. Also, not clear if both machines use different blade guides. Having cast iron vs. aluminum may be important when the stresses of resawing stock are applied to the saw. Please assume nothing and make sure you really research the machines, get to know the details before buying. Some people say bandsaws with riser blocks introduce machine flex into the equation - 17 inch seems overkill if you do not have a defined need yet. I think for a few hundred dollars more why not have a machine you can grow into vs. a machine that may be underpowered.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think live4ever has failed to read the fine print actually. The G0513P is an identical machine to the G0513 except it's white, NOT the G0513X2, which has cast wheels, among other little upgrades.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My biggest bandsaw has an eighteen inch capacity under the guides and 24 inchess throat with a one and ahalf inch wide blade does a great job problem is rather than change the blade I bought some other bandsaws two intotal one with a half inch blade and another with an eighth for smaller work


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I also was looking at the Grizzly, however, ended up getting the 14" Rikon 10-325 with a max 13" resaw capacity, 1-1/2 HP 110/220V motor. On sale NOW for $699 at WC through June 26th.

The 14" Rikon has greater resaw capacity than most 17" BSs (12") and is very nearly the price of the G0550X. As a newbe, I just purchased the Rikon, got it home last week and immediately rewired it for 240v for my new woodshop. Haven't even had a chance to cut my first piece of wood with it yet. Of all the reviews I could find while researching BSs, the Rikon seemed to score very well as "Best bang for the buck."

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020041/18855/Rikon-14-Deluxe-Bandsaw.aspx


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I upsized my order and went with the grizz 0513p. Not sure if I'll ever need this much saw but atleast if I do I'll have the saw for it. Now blades. Timberwolf seems popular but sizes to get? I was thinking a 3/4" and 1/4" to start with. Am I right?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Well I upsized my order and went with the grizz 0513p. Not sure if I ll ever need this much saw but atleast if I do I ll have the saw for it. Now blades. Timberwolf seems popular but sizes to get? I was thinking a 3/4" and 1/4" to start with. Am I right?
> 
> - swayze


The general consensus seems to be to stick with blades with a 3 tooth per inch design for resawing, make sure your tires are clean, and angle the top tire so that the gullet of the blade is in the center of the tire or as far back as you can get without hitting the frame and still get the gullet of the blade as close to the center of the top tire as possible.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

timbertailor, you did realize this thread is over 4 years old?


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I can resaw 6" on a 10" TS. If thats all you need the use the TS.


----------

